
PEPPER: The 1min-setup contact widget - neuling
https://pepper.swat.io/
======
jollife
Thanks for posting PEPPER, @neuling!

We’ve built PEPPER with the goal of making it easier for visitors to get in
contact with a website’s owner – through various social medial channels,
phone, email etc., without the need to CTRL-F to find that hidden ‘contact’
link in the footer.

Thanks for giving PEPPER a try, we’re very much looking forward to your
feedback!

